# LAN an PS4 und PC?



## m1NN (15. November 2018)

Guten Abend,

wir haben uns eine PS4 angeschafft und würden diese gern zeitgleich mit dem PC über LAN nutzen. Wir haben nur eine Buchse und ich habe mir ein Y Kabel Verteiler bestellt in der Hoffnung den in die Buchse und dann die beiden LAN Kabel dort hinein stecken zu können (DSL LAN Netzwerk Y Kabel Verteiler 1x RJ45 Stecker IN 2x RJ 45 Kupplung OUT  | eBay). Leider erhalte ich so aber keine Verbindung.

Mir fehlt da echt das Knowledge, habe jetzt etwas nachgelesen und auch hier mal die Suchfunktion durchstöbert und gelesen, dass man das über einen Switch am Besten hinbekommt, möchte mich aber auf diesem Weg gern nochmal vergewissern, ob das mit dem Adapter und den beiden LAN Kabeln die ich habe nicht doch irgendwie funktioniert oder was ich dann alternativ benötige, um PS4 und PC gleichzeitig über LAN dran zu haben. 

Danke für jegliche Hilfe/Bemühungen.
-Chris


----------



## Ash1983 (15. November 2018)

Du benötigst einen Switch, sowas in der Art: TP-Link TL-SG10 Desktop Gigabit Switch, 5x RJ-45 (TL-SG105) ab €' '15,94 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kabel vom Router rein, Kabel zu PC und zur PS4 rein und los geht's. Geht sicher günstiger, hab dir den verlinkt, den ich mind. kaufen würde.


----------



## bastian123f (16. November 2018)

Das mit dem Y-Kabel geht schon. Es muss nur immer ein Gerät komplett aus sein. Also z.B. vom PC sogar den Schalter am netzteil umlegen.

Das was du suchst ist ein Hub, bzw sogar besser ein Switch. Ein passendes Gerät hat Ash1983 genannt. Das ist ziemlich gut. Das benutze ich zuhause auch.


----------



## Stockmann (16. November 2018)

bastian123f schrieb:


> Das mit dem Y-Kabel geht schon. Es muss nur immer ein Gerät komplett aus sein. Also z.B. vom PC sogar den Schalter am netzteil umlegen.
> 
> Das was du suchst ist ein Hub, bzw sogar besser ein Switch. Ein passendes Gerät hat Ash1983 genannt. Das ist ziemlich gut. Das benutze ich zuhause auch.



Falsch, die völlig falsche Verwendung des Y-Kabels.

Y-Kabel werden immer doppelt gekauft.
Aus einer 8 Ader Leitung werden 2 x 4-Adrige. 

So kann eine Netzwerkleitung ohne Switche/Hubs von 2 Geräten benutzt werden.
Beide Geräte müssen aber auch angeschlossen werden.



Edit:
Einfach einen Gbit Switch wie hier schon geschrieben verwenden.


----------



## Takeda (16. November 2018)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Falsch, die völlig falsche Verwendung des Y-Kabels.
> 
> Y-Kabel werden immer doppelt gekauft.
> Aus einer 8 Ader Leitung werden 2 x 4-Adrige.
> ...



Schau dir mal den Link an und das Schaltbild auf dem Adapter. Das sind einfach T-Stücke.
Und ich verstehe auch nicht, was du mit den 8 zu 2*4 Adern meinst. Ein Standard-Ethernet-Kabel hat immer 4*2 Adern.  Für GBit Fullduplex werden alle 4 benötigt und ich nehme an, dass das inzwischen daheim der Standard ist. Für 100MBit/s nur 2 der Adernpaare für Fullduplex, aber der PHY erkennt nicht automatisch, dass auf den sonst unbelegten Leitungen für 100 MBit plötzlich eine zweite 100 MBit-Verbindung liegt. sowas hab ich jetzt noch nie gehört. Das kann also nur ne Bastel-Lösung werden und da is jeder günstige Switch besser  Edit: ich glaub ich verstehe jetz was du meinst: du willst 2* 100MBit über ein Kabel übertragen. Aber auch das geht mit diesem Y-Adapter nicht, da die Adern schlichtweg auf beiden Adaptern durchverbunden sind. und die PHYs nicht einfach plötzlich auf die anderen 2 Adernpaare rumswitchen. Das steht nämlich in keiner mir bekannten Spezifikation zu Ethernet.

Das Problem bei dem Y-Adapter da ist, dass er dann eben beide Geräte nicht gleichzeitig nutzen kann, da hier kein Fullduplex-Betrieb möglich ist und sich beide PHYs gegenseitig stören würden. Wie oben schon geschrieben wird eben dafür dann ein Switch benötigt. Auch ein Hub wäre hier falsch, da dieser nicht anders als der Adapter funktioniert, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es keine GBit-Hubs gibt, eben aus dem Grund, weil es relativ sinnfrei wäre.


----------



## Stockmann (16. November 2018)

Takeda schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den Link an und das Schaltbild auf dem Adapter. Das sind einfach T-Stücke.
> Und ich verstehe auch nicht, was du mit den 8 zu 2*4 Adern meinst. Ein Standard-Ethernet-Kabel hat immer 4*2 Adern.  Für GBit Fullduplex werden alle 4 benötigt und ich nehme an, dass das inzwischen daheim der Standard ist. Für 100MBit/s nur 2 der Adernpaare für Fullduplex, aber der PHY erkennt nicht automatisch, dass auf den sonst unbelegten Leitungen für 100 MBit plötzlich eine zweite 100 MBit-Verbindung liegt. sowas hab ich jetzt noch nie gehört. Das kann also nur ne Bastel-Lösung werden und da is jeder günstige Switch besser  Edit: ich glaub ich verstehe jetz was du meinst: du willst 2* 100MBit über ein Kabel übertragen. Aber auch das geht mit diesem Y-Adapter nicht, da die Adern schlichtweg auf beiden Adaptern durchverbunden sind. und die PHYs nicht einfach plötzlich auf die anderen 2 Adernpaare rumswitchen. Das steht nämlich in keiner mir bekannten Spezifikation zu Ethernet.
> 
> Das Problem bei dem Y-Adapter da ist, dass er dann eben beide Geräte nicht gleichzeitig nutzen kann, da hier kein Fullduplex-Betrieb möglich ist und sich beide PHYs gegenseitig stören würden. Wie oben schon geschrieben wird eben dafür dann ein Switch benötigt. Auch ein Hub wäre hier falsch, da dieser nicht anders als der Adapter funktioniert, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es keine GBit-Hubs gibt, eben aus dem Grund, weil es relativ sinnfrei wäre.




Man Braucht 2x Y-Adapter.

Auf beiden Seiten anschließen und schon wird aus einem Netzwerkkabel mit 8 Adern (4 doppel Adern) 2x 4 Adern (2x 2 doppel Adern).
8 Adern (4 doppel Adern) ist 1000mbit.
4 Adern (2 doppel Adern) ist 100mbit.

So kann aus einem Netzwerkkabel (welches fest verlegt ist, etc.), "zwei Netzwerkkabel" werden.



Vorwiegend wird sowas an Patchpaneln benutzt, um ohne Neubau/Änderung der Netzwerkinfrastruktur zwei verschiedene Netzwerke (auf absolut billige Art und weise) bereitzustellen.
Zwei Adapter kosten in der Regel weniger als 10€, der günstigste Switch mit VLANs in der Regel ab 100€.

Es spart außerdem elektrische Energie und verringert die Fehlerquellen/Wartung etc.

An Orten wo 100mbit reicht (Telefonie etc.) wird sowas teilweise noch als Notlösung eingesetzt.


Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1NN (16. November 2018)

Habe den oben genannten Switch bestellt und bedanke mich für die Unterstützung!


----------

